# Teichrand gestalten...



## KTB (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo

ich wollte meinen Teichrand gestalten und habe mir folgendes ausgedacht um die "häßliche" Folie aus meinem Blickfeld zu verbannen und dem Teich einen schöne Umrandung, die auch Trittfest ist zu verpassen.
Habe vor: um den Teich herum einen 10cm breiten und 20cm tiefen Graben aus zu heben, diesen wollte ich dann mit Beton füllen, nachdem der Beton ausgehärtet ist habe ich vor in mit 
Douglasien Holzpanelen zu belegen. Die Panelen (Brätter  ) wollte ich dann mittels Dübel und Schrauben im "Betonrand" befestigen. Das ganze ist so geplant das der Teichrand ein kleinen wenig überlappend mit dem Holz bedeckt und trittfest und sicher ist. 
Hat jemand schon mit derartigen Teichrändern Erfahrung  . Könnte das funktionieren oder wird das verschwendete Zeit und verschwendetes Material. 
Ein Bekannter sagte mir noch das es auch Randbetonsteine in 1m länge, 8cm breite und 12cm tiefe gibt. Kann man die vieleicht auch verwenden?

Ich weis Fragen über fragen, aber Ihr würdet mir mit jeder Antwort garantiert weiterhelfen, danke schon einmal.


Sven

Hier noch mal ein Teichfoto


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichrand gestalten...*

Hallo Sven,
hast du schon mal an eine Ufermatte und einen Ufergraben gedacht?
Dann verschwindet die Folie auch und du hast noch eine zusätzliche Pflanzzone.
Wegen der Uferbefestigung gibt es zig möglichkeiten, aber mit dem Beton würde ich
das so nicht machen.
Da würde ich schon eher Randleistensteine setzen, und vielleicht mit Natursteinplatten einen
Weg anschließen - aber das ist Geschmacksache.
Anbei mal ein Foto von meinem Ufergraben
lg Markus


----------



## KTB (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichrand gestalten...*

Hallo

an so einen Graben habe ich auch schon gedacht...mein Problem ist nur, dass ich den nötigen Platz dazu nicht mehr habe, da sich an dem Teich fast in unmittelbarer Nähe das Klettergerüst von meiner Tochter befindet, was mich schon ein wenig auf die Idee mit dem befestigten Rand gebracht hat, da meine Tochter (4 Jahre alt) nicht auf der Folie oder am Rand ausrutscht und naja, in den Teich plumpst. Sie ist jetzt auch nicht unvorsichtig und weis das der Teich tief ist und sie in dem "großen" nicht stehen kann. Das Kinder immer ein wenig unvorsichtig und übermütig sind ist ja allseits bekannt, aber ich wollte das Risiko halt schon minimieren :beten
Trotzdem schon mal danke für den Tip, gefällt mir auch sehr gut, wird aber leider für mich nicht umsetzbar seien.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichrand gestalten...*

Hallo Sven.

Ich denke ohne Armierung wird Dir Deine angestrebte Ausführung durch das Heben und Senken (Frost, Temperaturschwankungen allgemein) sehr schnell reißen und u.U. total zerbröseln.
Wir sind bei unserem Rand zum Teich hin bis auf den Unterboden runtergegangen und haben dann mit Mörtel den Rand neu aufgebaut. Bisher hält es zumindest so, dass man davon ausgehen kann, für mindestens die nächsten 10 Jahre Ruhe zu haben.

Ich weiß nicht, wieviel Folie Du noch zur Verfügung hast, aber eine Sumpfzone, wo man sich dreckig macht, dürfte auch ein kleines Mädel abschrecken bzw. beim ersten nassen Fuß warnen "Vorsicht Teich". 
Daher wäre vielleicht auch diese Umbaumöglichkeit etwas für Dich?



Grundsätzlich sollte man sich jedoch nie auf den "Verstand" solch kleiner Kinder verlassen. Ein Zaun wäre m.M.n. die bessere Sicherung, auch wenn er alles andere als schön ist... :?
Zum Thema "Kindersicherung" gibt es hier im Forum unzählige, z.T. etwas kontroverse Beiträge + Themen.


----------



## KTB (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichrand gestalten...*

Danke für die Info´s.
Habe mittlerweile das Fundament gegossen. 
Jetzt muss der Zement nur noch trocknen  das dauert leider ca. 1 Woche... bis dahin muss ich mich an den anblick der "hoch gesteckten" Folie gewöhnen. Dann kommt die Lattung und danach die __ Douglasie auf die Latten, werde natürlich Fotos machen wenn das Projekt fertig ist...

Gruß

Sven


----------



## KTB (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichrand gestalten...*

Neues Update...

Zement ist soweit getrocknet, das ich gestern schon mein Projekt fertig stellen konnte...
Fotos folgen nachher...bin noch arbeiten...


----------



## Majaberlin (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichrand gestalten...*

Da freu ich mich schon drauf und bin sehr gespannt, denn wir stehen ja bald vor derselben Aufgabe  Da ist es soch immer interessant zu sehen, wie es so an anderen neuen Teichrändern ausschaut!


----------



## KTB (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichrand gestalten...*

So hier mal ein Bild, das Wasser ist übelst grün, weis auch nicht woran es liegt, das ist meine nächste Baustelle, vieleicht liegts ja an dem Filter, der ist noch relativ neu und die Filtermatten und Plastikteile (__ Hel-X schimpft sich das glaube ich) sind noch garnicht oder nur kaum besiedelt.UVC-Klärer habe ich nur nen 7Watt, der könnte vieleicht drann Schuld seien, was meint Ihr? Aber hier schon einmal das vorläufige Ergebnis vom Randbau...


----------



## Majaberlin (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichrand gestalten...*

Das sieht ja schon mal gut aus. Ein sehr formaler Teich - sehr praktisch mit dem Holz!


----------



## KTB (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichrand gestalten...*

Hab mir gerade nen Schwung Pflanzen gekauft  . Darunter ne Menge __ Hornkraut 
Nen paar __ Rohrkolben und noch ne Menge mehr  ob das wohl langsam reicht um das Wasser wieder klar zu bekommen? :beten hoffentlich...


----------



## Majaberlin (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichrand gestalten...*

__ Hornkraut ist ja sehr hilfreich!

Aber bei den noch niedrigen Temperaturen wird es etwas dauern, bis die Pflanzen den gewünschten Effekt erzielen, aber das dauert eben. Da ist ne Menge Geduld nötig!


----------



## KTB (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichrand gestalten...*

Ich kann ja hoffen, wollte nicht unbedingt nen stärkeren UVC-Klärer kaufen, eigentlich wollte ich den garnicht einschalten. Naja mal sehen.


----------



## Fluni81 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichrand gestalten...*

Das mit dem Holzrand gefällt mir ausnehmend gut..könnte ich sogar glatt abkupfern
gruss antje


----------



## Kaje (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichrand gestalten...*

Wenn die Biologie Deines Filters und im Teich mit den Wasserpflanzen ersteinmal eingefahren ist, brauchst du in der Regel garkeine UV Lampe mehr.

Bei diesen derzeitigen Temperaturen dauert dies alles einwenig länger.


----------



## KTB (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichrand gestalten...*

Hoffe ich mal... aber der Teufel ist nen Eichhörnchen und aus dem Grund hab ich mir mal vorsorglich ne 55 Watt UVC Anlage gegönnt  , naja besser ist das. Die UVC-Anlage dürfte dann mal auf jeden Fall ausreichen ansonsten muss das Biotop sich selber einspielen.
Ihr habt ja schon gesagt bei den Wassertemperaturen dauert es einfach noch ein wenig. Dann sind jetzt die ersten Tage wo die Sonne so richtig auf den Teich ballert und dann kommt es denke ich mal zwangsläufig zu einer Algenblüte 
Ich meld mich wenn der 55 Watt Brenner gute Dienste erledigt und/oder es was gebracht hat.

Danke an alle Beteiligten für die Hilfreichen Informationen.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Krabbi (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichrand gestalten...*

Hallo Sven,

dein Teich gefällt mir gut.
Ich wünschte, ich wäre schon so weit, fangen morgen mit dem Umbau an.

DArf ich fragen, wie du den Wasserauslauf aus dem Fertigbecken am Ende des Teiches gestaltet hast. Ähnliches habe ich auch vor, hab bloß scheinbar grad ein Brett vorm Kopp und weiß nicht wie.
Sieht auf dem Foto aus, als wäre ein teil rausgeschnitten, aber wie bitte läuft das Wasser dann durch die Steine in den Teich und nicht an den Seiten weg?


----------



## KTB (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichrand gestalten...*

Moin moin

Der Wasserauslauf besteht aus einem Rohr mit 15cm Durchmesser das ich in die Wand des Fertigteiches eingesetzt habe.
Schön mit Silikon abgedichtet und funktioniert (hat den letzten Winter überstanden  ), der Fertigteich liegt ungefähr 50cm höher als der andere. :smoki

Gruß

PS. Kann man auf dem Foto vieleicht besser erkennen.


----------



## Krabbi (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichrand gestalten...*

Danke Sven.

Dann ist das quasi ähnlich einem Filterauslauf gemacht.
Ich hab noch regentonnenverbinder hier liegen, die müssten dann ja auch dafür gehen. Die werden von beiden Seiten geschraubt, damit entfällt dann das dichten mit Silikon.


----------



## KTB (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichrand gestalten...*

Könnte man so sagen.
Der Wasserstand im oberen Teich ist dann variabel . 
Je nach Menge des Wassers die eingespeist wird kann ich den Wasserstand regulieren. Von etwa 3cm bis zum Rand bis übervoll  . Das werde ich demnächst mal überprüfen da ich momentan sehr "dünne" Schläuche am Filter habe, die werden demnächst mal vom Querschnitt verdoppelt um die Pumpe mal zu entlasten und die Durchlaufmenge zu vergrößern.
Momentan hab ich durch die Schläuche (Spiralschläuche Baumarkt) einfach zu viel Widerstand in den Leitungen 

Gruß


----------



## KTB (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichrand gestalten...*

Hallo

Hier einmal ein kurzer Zwischenbericht: Mein Teich klart so langsam auf, mein Eigenbau Filter funktioniert so gut das ich Ihn nun alle 48 std. reinigen muss, dann ist er voller Schlamm und dunkelbraun, die Matten sind kaum mit Algen bedeckt, spüle Sie daher auch nicht mit Leitungswasser aus sondern drücke Sie nur gründlich aus und setze sie dann wieder ein. 
Ist schon erstaunlich was ein UVC-Klärer und ein gutes Filterkonzept so ausmacht, wenn man das ganze ein wenig arbeiten lässt. 
Denke bei der Reinigungswirkung das ich in 2 tagen klares Wasser habe 

Gruß

PS. Dann folgen auch Bilder...


----------

